# Pro Tools



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

So I've been looking into buying a pro tools system but have been unable to answer 2 questions that I have. Hoping a fellow shackster might be able to help.

1. Pro Tools Academic - what does this version NOT have compared to the M-Powered version?

2. Hardware Compatability - I understand that you need at least one digidesign piece of hardware for the software to launch, but can I use an interface from another company and will it work with pro tools? Looking at the Presonus I/O's they seem to be a great deal for multiple I/O

Thanks!


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

I really don't have much experience configuring PT.
I only used it in school and wasn't a big fan of anything but HD. :spend:
We had HD hooked up with Yamaha's DM2000.

Judging from this description of M-Audio Pro Tools M-Powered
Academic Version at Sweetwater:

Pro Tools M-Powered packs all the power of Pro Tools LE, but frees you to choose the compatible M-Audio interface that most closely matches what you need. Nearly 20 interfaces are approved for use with Pro Tools M-Powered with features ranging from a streamlined single-channel interface to a dedicated control surface with preamps built in. No matter what your audio technology needs are, Pro Tools M-Powered and a compatible M-audio interface is a good - and affordable - place to start.


I would assume that you may be limited on the interface.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

tweeksound said:


> I would assume that you may be limited on the interface.


Exactly. I need a simple 10 channel IO like the FP10 from presonus and there is nothing like that made by M-Audio or digidesign aside from their HD uber expensive stuff. I'm leaning more towards Logic 8 as it seems to be compatible with the hardware I want to use and doesn't force me to buy hardware I won't use. A lot of people use pro tools though so I'd need to work out compatibility between the two. I also like that Logic allows for multichannel mix down to DD and DVD-A. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Tweeksound - Went to you webpage and I gotta say I love the frying pan! What software do you prefer?


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

> I gotta say I love the frying pan!


Ha, thanks!

I'm currently working on a new site. That one is quite outdated.

I use a stand alone workstation by Akai called the DPS 24.










I use this for studio and live multi tracking with a few outboard preamps (the internal pres are pretty great though), editing, and FX processing.

I use it in conjunction with Adobe Audition and Sound Forge 8.

I like Reaper (FREE) as well as a Multi Track SW solution.

Many prefer it to PT and it's non proprietary (it's free!)
Use it with any interface!


http://www.reaper.fm/


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks as though I can get a pretty significant discount on Logic Studio through the University software department. Also, from what I've seen and read about ProTools LE, it's a very stripped down version and not really flexible with anything other than basic 2 channel mixing. Logic oth can do 7.1 mixdown out of the box, has lots of production tools and will work with any hardware I want to use. Think I'll go this route with the Presonus hardware and if Pro Tools comes along in the future we'll see if it works... Thanks for all the help!

Digidesign are you reading this??? You should be


----------

